
How the biggest consumer apps found their first 1,000 users - lennysan
https://www.lennyrachitsky.com/p/how-the-biggest-consumer-apps-got
======
jdofaz
I first heard of netflix when a dvd player I bought had a sticker on the box
for a free trial.

